# My January Throwdown Entry......Recipe



## BandCollector (Feb 7, 2010)

My heartfelt thanks to the three members who voted for my entry......really appreciate the support.  

This appetizer tastes as good as it looks.  Normally served during the summer months when tomatoes are at their best, however, always a hit.

*Tomato Pine Nut Appetizer

*Ingredients:

Ripe Tomatoes cut into slices
Smoked Pine Nuts
Smoked Mozzarella thinly sliced
Fresh Sweet Basal chopped and for garnish
Scallions chopped
Crumbed Feta Cheese 

Dressing:

50/50 mixture of Olive Oil and Balsamic Vinegar with a "glob" of French Mustard blended to a smooth consistency.

Place tomatoes and finely sliced mozzarella onto a platter.  Sprinkle chopped scallions, chopped basal, pine nuts, and crumbled feta onto the tomatoes and mozzarella.  Sprinkle on dressing and garnish with a sprig of basal.


Delicious and easily prepared............Enjoy!


----------



## bbally (Feb 7, 2010)

Fantastic plate thanks for sharing.


----------



## smokeguy (Feb 7, 2010)

Looks great. And I'll bet you're right that they would be even better with a "real" summer tomato!


----------



## shooterrick (Feb 7, 2010)

This was a beautiful plate.  I would love this on my table along side some of the others.  Good job!


----------



## treegje (Feb 7, 2010)

Man that looks great...


----------



## sumosmoke (Feb 7, 2010)

Ingredients are easy, the presentation is gorgeous! Great entry, John. Thanks for sharing your secrets!


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 7, 2010)

Now that was a good looking plate there mr band collector. I like the tomatoes and the nuts.


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 7, 2010)

Great Looking Entry...


----------



## dirt guy (Feb 7, 2010)

This was the wife's fave.  She loves anything with pine nuts in it.  Great presentation.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 7, 2010)

i could not understand why you got so few votes............i really liked this one. with some grilled/smoked french bread........delish!


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 8, 2010)

You're guess is as good as mine......I was a bit disappointed but there were great entries to compete with.

Thanks for the kind words,  John


----------

